
Paralyzed Virginia Marine walks for first time in 33 years - smacktoward
http://wtvr.com/2017/03/16/paralyzed-u-s-marine-veteran-walks-for-first-time-in-33-years/
======
kbenson
> During physical therapy at McGuire Terry was fitted with a motorized
> exoskeleton.

While ultimately really cool, I was really hoping it was some sort of therapy
to reverse the paralyzation , not just work around one aspect of it. :/

~~~
tomcam
It turns out that just moving those limbs, even if it's under external power,
is a very effective form of therapy. So don't worry, your fondest wishes are
coming true.

------
peterlk
I am heartened that these stories appear to becoming increasingly common. Like
the frog boiling in water, good things can happen without us realizing it as
well. And they're worth calling out.

------
Someone
More info on the exoskeleton at [http://rewalk.com](http://rewalk.com).

I couldn't find pricing, battery life, or how hard it is to put on each day (I
suspect that may take lots of time because one must make sure the joints of
this skeleton rotate along the same axes as the knee and hip)

~~~
yial
This may be a silly question, but I wonder why the Stair function isn't
available in the US? Is it an FDA approval thing?

~~~
jmartinpetersen
Seems like you're spot on: "Use on stairs is not approved by the FDA in the
United States." [0]

[0]:
[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1607962/000119312514...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1607962/000119312514321636/d724635df1a.htm)

